# "MY VW EOS" is here...



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

Got a call from Brendan over at Boardwalk this morning telling me my car is here.... Yeah.. Went over and there she was still wrapped up in shipping material and 24 miles on the clock. Hopefully will be able to pick her up later this evening.... Only 1 small problem so far, somehow the order got muddled up and it has the 6CD changer fitted rather than the I-Pod adaptor - ( sound familiar Simon







). 
Anyway they are fairly sure that they can order the IPOD adaptor and replace the CD changer with the IPod Unit. 
Hopefully I'll pick her up tonight and then get my Licence plate in the morning. Pictures will follow then... If anyone want's any particular close ups of a 3.2 feature let me know...


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: "MY VW EOS" is here... (mark_d_drake)*

Wow! Congrats Mark!! Please share pictures here. I would love to see them.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: "MY VW EOS" is here... (mark_d_drake)*

take pictures of course, but I also wonder if you can get a sound clip of the 3.2 in the Eos...


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: "MY VW EOS" is here... (mark_d_drake)*

Wow! I AM JEALOUS! It'll be a while for mine...
I'd love to see a closeup of the dash and everything else!!








It's so hard to find pictures of the 3.2 anywhere!


----------



## hulahoops (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: "MY VW EOS" is here... (mark_d_drake)*

congrats mark welcome to the club!
simon
(sorry to hear about the ipod mix up...but driving the eos will ease the pain







) 
btw Beate, I posted lots of photos of my 3.2 a couple of months ago...I'll see if I can find the link


_Modified by hulahoops at 12:03 AM 1-23-2007_


----------



## GWMotley (Dec 31, 2006)

Congrats! Be happy, it will be a great car and we are a small (well informed) community. I still have only seen one other Eos on the road in the entire Denver metro area.


----------



## VTECeateR (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: "MY VW EOS" is here... (gizmopop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gizmopop* »_take pictures of course, but I also wonder if you can get a sound clip of the 3.2 in the Eos...









That sound is pure sex. I wish I'd have recorded a sound clip during my test drive...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: "MY VW EOS" is here... (VTECeateR)*

One more hour till it is out of detail, and then it will be on the road with a 6 CD changer all loaded!















I'll get that sorted soon, as trust me, I was a little







when I first saw that with Mark. 
I haven't even heard it yet, I've only seen it. I'll bug Mark for a test drive before it leaves for good.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: "MY VW EOS" is here... (mark_d_drake)*

Congrats and enjoy Mark,
Come back and talk to us after your head comes down out the clouds!
Kevin


----------



## ehdg eos (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: "MY VW EOS" is here... (just4fun)*

Congrats Mark!! I bet you can't wait to get behind the wheel and hear the engine on that baby purr.


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: "MY VW EOS" is here... (mark_d_drake)*

Mark, Sounds like you have good taste!







Love that color combo...best of luck and many years of wind therapy!


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

Congrats Mark. Enjoy the ride!
looking forward to those pics


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (Small5)*

Have to wait I'm afraid, car is beautiful and drives like a dream. However there seems to be some doubt that it may not be possible to swap out the CD Changer for iPod adaptor. Both Brendan and I think it's a no brainer but the dealership (quite sensibly) doesn't want to commit to that in writing until they can confirm with VWofA. Hopefully we'll get confirmation tomorrow and be able to go ahead and complete the transaction.. 
I really don't want to go back to square one at this point...


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

Oh man, that sucks.. I hope things turn out for the best and you can move forward instead of falling back... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## andythai (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: "MY VW EOS" is here... (mark_d_drake)*

congratulations,on the car.hope you have abrilliant first day with it.mines on its way


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: "MY VW EOS" is here... (andythai)*

We stole an iPod dock out of a Rabbit, and Mark will be on the road in about 20 minutes once he is done with finance. As Mark and I thought, the CD changer and the iPod dock use the same plug, and all it took was one tech to figure it out. 
He has one gorgeous Eos!


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: "MY VW EOS" is here... ([email protected])*

All taken care of. Thanks to Brendan and team at Boardwalk for dealing with this, like everything else, in a very professional manner.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: "MY VW EOS" is here... (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_All taken care of. Thanks to Brendan and team at Boardwalk for dealing with this, like everything else, in a very professional manner.

It better have the plates on it when you come back later tonight!


----------



## just4fun_ (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: "MY VW EOS" is here... ([email protected])*

Fantastic example of how customer service should work, kudos to you Brendan for going the extra mile for Mark!
Kevin


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: "MY VW EOS" is here... (just4fun_)*

OK, here we go with EOS by EOS








Full Size (3.3MB) 
http://www.golden-hind.com/eos/IMG_1598.JPG








Full Size (2.8MB) 
http://www.golden-hind.com/eos/IMG_1597.JPG

_Modified by mark_d_drake at 5:53 PM 1-23-2007_


_Modified by mark_d_drake at 5:57 PM 1-23-2007_


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: "MY VW EOS" is here... (mark_d_drake)*

Wow, nice looking one Mark! I am envious of your Xenon lights!! Woof!


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: "MY VW EOS" is here... (mark_d_drake)*

And don't worry.. I'll try and do a sound clip for those who've asked...


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: "MY VW EOS" is here... (mark_d_drake)*

That sure is a fancy car. What did it cost?


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

Nice looking EOS, Mark!
Thunderbolt Blue as well? Check my sig for pics I took the other night (rather cold to be taking photos in the dark with the top down, haha)


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: "MY VW EOS" is here... (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_That sure is a fancy car. What did it cost?


MSRP


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: "MY VW EOS" is here... (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_

MSRP









Well, its worth it. Its an outstanding car. Was the dealer at least willing to turn off the daytime running lights for you through VAG-Com to prolong the life of the extremely expensive xenon bulbs?


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: "MY VW EOS" is here... (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Didn't think to ask, but they still have to fit the Mudflaps that got missed at the port, so she'll need to pay them a visit. Only 5 mins from the office so it's no big deal.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: "MY VW EOS" is here... (mark_d_drake)*

Did you put that 3M clear protective film over the headlights?


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: "MY VW EOS" is here... (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Nice car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif congrats.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: "MY VW EOS" is here... (just4fun_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun_* »_Fantastic example of how customer service should work, kudos to you Brendan for going the extra mile for Mark!
Kevin
















Hey, I wanted it done right, and I did everything to do it. 
Mark- I might be able to get the VAGCOM to turn off the DRL's. Our service department might baulk at it, but our buddy in PDI should be able to handle it for you. I'll ask, as he is the one who will install the mud flaps when they come in stock.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: "MY VW EOS" is here... (mark_d_drake)*

The car looks great Mark. You picked a really nice colour combination.
Michael


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: "MY VW EOS" is here... (PanEuropean)*

Thank you Michael... Hope I can give you a ride in it sometime..


----------



## Freund (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: "MY VW EOS" is here... (PanEuropean)*

As the word came up o the Ipod-Adapter.
Here´s a Pic of the Unit.
Freund


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: "MY VW EOS" is here... (Freund)*

Yup, that's the villian of the story OK. 
There's a poor little rabbit somewhere in the back lot at Boardwalk that's waiting for a replacement one before she can find a new home..


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: "MY VW EOS" is here... (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Yup, that's the villian of the story OK. 
There's a poor little rabbit somewhere in the back lot at Boardwalk that's waiting for a replacement one before she can find a new home..

It's ok, I have her running on a little wheel, and she has all the lettuce she can eat.







Now I gotta figure out what to do with the 6 CD changer in my desk. 
Anyone know how I can get it hooked up to my computer?


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: "MY VW EOS" is here... ([email protected])*

Depends on the wiring... Oh yeah, we were there the other night...


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: "MY VW EOS" is here... (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Thank you Michael... Hope I can give you a ride in it sometime..

I'll swap you with my rather large VW gas-guzzler if you ever make it up to Toronto. Chris B. and I swapped cars for a week when he had his 3.6 Passat last year - it was fun for both of us.
Michael


----------



## avi8tor (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: (Small5)*

Finally. A Thunder Blue Eos with Titan Black Leather. I thought I was the only one on the planet who went for that combo. I don't have a delivery date for my "baby" yet. Same color combination (Sport Pkg, Navigation, i-Pod and 18' Samarkand wheels) I was about how black leather would look with Thunder Blue but you Eos looks fantastic. Thanks for sharing your pictures.


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (avi8tor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *avi8tor* »_Finally. A Thunder Blue Eos with Titan Black Leather. I thought I was the only one on the planet who went for that combo. I don't have a delivery date for my "baby" yet. Same color combination (Sport Pkg, Navigation, i-Pod and 18' Samarkand wheels) I was about how black leather would look with Thunder Blue but you Eos looks fantastic. Thanks for sharing your pictures.

My pleasure! Thanks!
Good luck with your delivery. We tried to schedule mine to arrive late march/early april, and wouldn't you know it, it arrived 2.5 months early. Can't complain too much, you know?


----------



## ehdg eos (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (Small5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Small5* »_
My pleasure! Thanks!
Good luck with your delivery. We tried to schedule mine to arrive late march/early april, and wouldn't you know it, it arrived 2.5 months early. Can't complain too much, you know?









That's very interesting I also ordered mine requesting on the contract a March/April delivery. It came to the dealer the 1st week and January. I'm not ready for it so they put it away in their heated garage till I am. Seems that the order was put into the system in Oct. instead of as promised the last week of Nov. 1st week of Dec. So it's just staying nice till I'm ready and have room for it.


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (ehdg eos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ehdg eos* »_
That's very interesting I also ordered mine requesting on the contract a March/April delivery. It came to the dealer the 1st week and January. I'm not ready for it so they put it away in their heated garage till I am. Seems that the order was put into the system in Oct. instead of as promised the last week of Nov. 1st week of Dec. So it's just staying nice till I'm ready and have room for it.

that would be nice to have been able to do, but my dealership told me that upon arrival they need to move it off the lot within a week or so....Which was fine.
But I actually did place my order early Nov. the first week if I recall. Apparently because the dealership I went to has been selling EOS quite frequently, they adjusted their delivery schedule and pushed cars out to them sooner than expected.
But like I said, I can't really complain all that much


----------



## ehdg eos (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (Small5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Small5* »_
that would be nice to have been able to do, but my dealership told me that upon arrival they need to move it off the lot within a week or so....Which was fine.
But I actually did place my order early Nov. the first week if I recall. Apparently because the dealership I went to has been selling EOS quite frequently, they adjusted their delivery schedule and pushed cars out to them sooner than expected.
But like I said, I can't really complain all that much









Totally understand I ordered mine originally in Sept. and then adjusted my order in Oct. to get the Sports Package instead of the Lux. I decided I wanted the paddles. Plus the 3.2 wheren't going to be available till sometime in Nov. anyway so I knew I had some time.


----------



## bougy (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (ehdg eos)*

Hi mark,
I'm really very happy 4 you (great wheels, xenon and the color I nearly pick until I saw the red samoa ... ), I'm still waiting mine ...
I wait desesperatly your try with SW100c+Parrot+Dynaudio, as I want to do the same ...
thanks and most of all : have big fun !!!


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: "MY VW EOS" is here... (mark_d_drake)*

Mark ,
I was curious, since you also have the Sport package, are the foot pedals and foot rest silver metal as well?


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: "MY VW EOS" is here... (chocoholic_too)*

You need but ask...








Full Size (1.9 MB) 
http://www.golden-hind.com/eos/IMG_1607.JPG


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: "MY VW EOS" is here... (mark_d_drake)*

Ah, nice interior!!
This answers my question in more than one way. I was wondering if the pedals in fact were metal would the dead pedal be as well. Now I can see it's not the case.
I saw a replacement part on ebay that I might get eventually. ( gotta get the car first







)
What can I say, I'm a stickler for symmetry.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: "MY VW EOS" is here... (chocoholic_too)*

Is that a one-off or someone selling an aftermarket part


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: "MY VW EOS" is here... (mark_d_drake)*

It says it's an OEM part...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...d=1,1


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: "MY VW EOS" is here... ([email protected])*

She finally got her plate today....


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: "MY VW EOS" is here... (mark_d_drake)*

Cute little Union Jack.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

